# have you ever got mistaken for the opposite sex?



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

by the way I'm using sex and not genders because someone will not know your preferred pronouns 
if they just met you,for example despite my sex being female I prefer they/them pronouns
I'm okay with she/her but like I said I just feel more comfy with non gendered pronouns and of course
if someone just met me and didn't know anything about me would have no idea about this 

*/casually waits for people to complain about this because I know this stuff will cause fights, but at the same time hopes it doesn't happen TBH/*

but anyhoo back on topic I seriously cannot count the times people on the internet have mistaken me for a male on here and on other sites as well lol like I've had people get shocked when the find out I'm a female, hell some of my friends back then who back when they only knew me for 6 months or so"when they found out my sex they were like wait you're a female?" I just looked at them like "you guys knew me for 6 months so far and during all that time you had no idea I as a female wow guys, wow seriously?" and during that time I went by the name Kay like that didn't give them any hints? lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

On the internet a lot yeah, I really don't mind though. I am a cis female as of now, but there were times I was more genderfluid. I have never really taken offense to being guessed as the wrong gender because it's not like I regularly talk about my vulva and stuff. (Albeit I do sometimes...) Also I get along with boys really well so I've had that experience too where I've befriended people online and become friends and stuff and then one magical day when I say something about my anatomical parts they're just like, "Oh wait, you have lady parts? Now we're just going to change into pervs and only flirt with you." I really wish gender didn't matter, but whatever, things are the way they are.


----------



## Le Ham (May 17, 2015)

Despite being female, my voice is kinda low-pitched, and since I don't show my face on the Internet, I go to make a video on YouTube and people think it's a guy talking. lol. 
I usually just let people think I'm a guy, I don't see how it matters unless people start saying something obviously meant for guys like "grow a pair" or something XD


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

A few people have mistaken me for a girl on the internet. I don't really care or bother to correct them.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

For some reason, people quite often mistake me for male on the internet. I understand; it's a little ambiguous when you don't post pics, or post videos with your voice in it- but still, I didn't think I could 'read' as male, if you get what I mean by that.


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2015)

Removed.


----------



## Celestefey (May 17, 2015)

Yes I have been mistaken as a male online before. Not in real life though.

My mum actually told a lie to me once saying that people thought I was a boy once because I went out wearing like long-ish shorts and a baggy t-shirt (and my hair was quite short at the time and all messy), and that I should go and get my haircut and make myself look nice. Looking back on it now, I actually feel pretty offended by what she did. Gender didn't really matter to me much at that age (I was 10/11), I just was me, regardless of being male or female. Maybe I was more gender fluid then? Idk. It just didn't bother me, that's my point. I guess... Idk, it feels like she was being a bit controlling, she should have let me be just happy for being myself. Oh well. ^^


----------



## mdchan (May 17, 2015)

Almost all the time, online and in real life.

Online, it happens all the time because I typically choose male avatars in MMOs and games, or even icons; my fursona is also male.  My mannerisms, due to social issues, never really give too much away.  I will admit that I had loads of fun confusing some kids in the dreaded Barrens Chat back in the WoW Vanilla/BC age when I actually chose a female orc, and the ones who saw me were trying to figure out if I was a guy playing as a female character, or if I was actually a girl.
Ironically, when I choose a male avatar, nobody even suspects that I'm actually a girl (which is fine with me; the amount of harassment towards female MMO players has gone down in the past couple years, but it still happens sometimes).

In real life, I prefer boys clothes because they tend to be looser and not cling to the body, as I really can't stand that.  I also like having short hair because I don't spend much of any time on my hair in the morning (I don't use makeup, either, because the one time I was asked to try it, I found it extremely irritating).  Since I'm petit to boot, that means I'm often mistaken for a boy.

I'm also very much a tomboy, and some of my interests fall into categories where I don't usually find many girls who participate (such as longboarding/skateboarding and Pathfinder/D&D).  So in those cases, I don't mind being mistaken for a boy since it means less staring and questions, or reactions of "oh my gosh, are you really a girl!?".


----------



## Beardo (May 17, 2015)

If they just heard my voice, yeah


----------



## JellyDitto (May 17, 2015)

Face raiders thinks I'm a girl.


----------



## Andi (May 17, 2015)

On the internet most people assume I am a guy.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

On this site a couple times, but otherwise it's never happened to me that much. It hasn't to me in real life.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 17, 2015)

I'm not going to even count the internet because it happens to everyone.

No. I've never been mistaken for the opposite gender.


----------



## Dae Min (May 17, 2015)

Online, people usually assume that I'm a guy. irl it's obvious that I'm a girl and I never had that happen ouo


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

I do all the time on forums.. Yes I'm a female.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> If they just heard my voice, yeah



You're a little girl who likes sexy ladies, doesn't post in character as Beardo, and sounds like a MAN!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm always called a man.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 17, 2015)

Yup. All the time, but I don't really care. It's fun messing with people.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 17, 2015)

It depends really, there have been many times someone has referred to me as androgynous online, which makes sense because there's really no set perimeters on how each sex is supposed to type. I much prefer it that way though, my internet persona is supposed to be this super villainous undead Pharaoh, I don't have time to assign pronouns to that. I am just me.


----------



## oswaldies (May 17, 2015)

yes, lots of time online


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

Yes but I keep it intentionally ambiguous, plus i dont mind if someone calls me he/she or whatever.

IRL I have been mistaken a couple of times but really only on first glance. Voices tend to give it away


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 17, 2015)

Yes. Straight guys think I'm a girl for some reason so they hit on me until I tell them I'm a guy then go off on me. I'm sorry you can't tell the difference between a guy and a girl.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Yes. Straight guys think I'm a girl for some reason so they hit on me until I tell them I'm a guy then go off on me. I'm sorry you can't tell the difference between a guy and a girl.



You have long hair?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You have long hair?



Not super long or anything like that. Just above the shoulders but somehow I still get mistaken for a girl. I really don't have manly features.


----------



## Moddie (May 17, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2015)

I've been mistaken for a male in real life before.  When I was in high school I liked to wear baggy clothes, and kept my hair cut short.  I was also a bit of a tom boy, so I was super competitive in gym class and joined the co-ed class, and I spent my free hours playing Gameboy/DS.  I felt oddly satisfied when people couldn't immediately determine my gender.

I haven't been mistaken as a guy for a long time.  I've started letting my hair grow out and I wear more feminine clothing now.


----------



## Llust (May 17, 2015)

On the internet, it happens a lot. In real life, not as much

I have a lot of internet friends and through out the years of being on forums and meeting them off of gaming, a majority of them mistook me as a guy until they added my on skype and saw my profile picture :/ according to them, it was because of the fact that I have the same personality type and humor as guys ._. In real life, I obviously look like a girl due to my long hair and face proportions, but I dress like a guy and I have no interest in fashion. The closest I get to "cute" is a hoodie and leggings. But in general, my typically appearance is just baggy hoodies, jeans and converse..which the hoodies are often times black/white/gray. I'm so pathetic haha..it doesn't mean I don't have an interest in cute things though. Anyway, I was walking around campus during lunch with my friend and it was cold, so I had my hair tied up with my hood up as well. The friend I was walking with is a girl, and we passed by her brother (note: we're really close friends so we had our arms linked together while we were walking. Am I the only one who does that with friends?) Her brother didn't notice us until we walked by, so he just saw his sister walking with what he assumed was her boyfriend because of my appearance from the back. I guess he's the overprotective type because he tried starting a fight with me until I turned around and he saw my face.. e.o Honestly, he's really stupid considering I was actually wearing uggs that day which is something girls are known for wearing..


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 17, 2015)

Irl, I can't think of a single instance where I was misgendered.

Though online, people probably do it a lot. I don't really care enough to correct anybody though.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Not super long or anything like that. Just above the shoulders but somehow I still get mistaken for a girl. I really don't have manly features.



BISHOUNEN IN REAL LIFE!!!

But in all seriousness, I thought MasaeAnela was a guy. Then I watched the YouTuber's LP for Kirby's Dream Land 3.


----------



## infinikitten (May 17, 2015)

I'm pretty busty so it's only happened once. When I was twelve-ish, I wore baggy men's clothes almost exclusively (don't ask) and everyone in my close-knit friend group had the same camo jacket that we wore in the colder months; since all said friends were guys, a teacher assumed I guess (without taking a very good look apparently, lol) and came up to me, asking "Are you a boy?" I said no, and she asked why I was wearing "that same jacket all the boys have". The jackets were later banned because the admins thought they represented some kind of ~gang mentality~ lmao, but yeah. That's the only time I ever remember it happening.


----------



## honeymoo (May 17, 2015)

On the internet I'm mistaken for a girl a lot, but that's because people don't see my face, but in real life, never.


----------



## starlark (May 17, 2015)

yes, more when i was younger.


about two weeks ago i got that though, and I turned around to face the person just to politely correct them and they were like "oh, IT'S asian, it's all right then"

just NO. THAT'S WRONG


on the internet, i do more. i always got mistaken for a girl on a minecraft server I frequented even though my rank was [Baroness]


----------



## RayOfHope (May 17, 2015)

...


----------



## tobi! (May 17, 2015)

All the time on the Internet.


----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2015)

Well, in real life I'm often mistaken for a girl due to my long hair, and I mostly refer to myself Ali elsewhere on the Internet, so people do get confused. Last time I checked, though, I was definitely a guy.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 17, 2015)

I can't recall being mistaken for a female online, but if I don't cut my hair for a while in real life, then yes I get mistaken for a girl. I just recently cut my hair so it doesn't really happen often anymore.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

No.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

tfw when people think I lack a donger 8(


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

Online, maybe once or twice people thought I was a boy and admitted it


----------



## KiloPatches (May 17, 2015)

Any 90's kid will tell you that parents had this strange idea that cutting your hair short at a young age made it grow out thicker. Old wives tale. When I was a baby, apparently I had really thin hair. My mother thought it would never grow out thick. So from a young age, she gave me this typical "1990's baby" boyish haircut. So I go to elementary school, granted I went to a private school, so we wore uniforms, and I wore a tunic, a sort of dress thing with a tie, so I wore the girl's outfit, but my hair looked like a boy's. I was never really a "girly girl" to begin with. I wasn't into Barbie dolls. I was into LEGO and K'nex and Creepy Creepy Crawlers, and Battleship, and Street Fighter II Turbo and Donkey Kong Country.... I was a bit of a Tom Boy. By the age of 10, I rebelled and grew my hair out, very very long in fact, dyed it blonde and dyed the tips black (I don't know, thats how I expressed control over my appearance). And I went full on combat fatigues. EVERYTHING I wore was army olive green. Camouflage patterns. Fishnets. That sort of thing, into my high school years. I joined cadets, and my hair was pulled back in a bun all the time, but from the front we all pretty much looked the same, and a "developed" relatively slower compared to my peers so amidst all the layers of my uniform, I looked rather flat-chested. So I could pass as a guy. I guess there was JUST enough femininity to my face or voice to pass as a woman to be called Ma'am instead of Sir when I became drill commander.... I am not sure.... But in university I chopped off my hair, once to an A-cut, then grew it out, then again to a pixie cut to what it is now. Both times I haven't been mistaken for a guy, because there is enough femininity in the style to pass as a woman. But I HAVE been mistaken for a Lesbian MANY, MANY times, and hit on by many lesbians. So perhaps by short hair is misleading. I dress in tank tops or T-shirts and jeans or cargos, so that doesn't help for the same reason I cut my hair short: PRACTICALITY. What is comfortable and easy to maintain. So I feel bad that I send the wrong message to women of the opposite sexual orientation as me, because I know they are a minority and having lesbian friends myself, I know it is hard for them to find love. So when they see me, and then get turned down with, "Sorry, I am heterosexual, I am in a 7-year relationship with a man. I am not a lesbian." it sucks for them, and I feel I have wronged them in some way.


----------



## starlark (May 17, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Any 90's kid will tell you that parents had this strange idea that cutting your hair short at a young age made it grow out thicker. Old wives tale. When I was a baby, apparently I had really thin hair. My mother thought it would never grow out thick. So from a young age, she gave me this typical "1990's baby" boyish haircut. So I go to elementary school, granted I went to a private school, so we wore uniforms, and I wore a tunic, a sort of dress thing with a tie, so I wore the girl's outfit, but my hair looked like a boy's. I was never really a "girly girl" to begin with. I wasn't into Barbie dolls. I was into LEGO and K'nex and Creepy Creepy Crawlers, and Battleship, and Street Fighter II Turbo and Donkey Kong Country.... I was a bit of a Tom Boy. By the age of 10, I rebelled and grew my hair out, very very long in fact, dyed it blonde and dyed the tips black (I don't know, thats how I expressed control over my appearance). And I went full on combat fatigues. EVERYTHING I wore was army olive green. Camouflage patterns. Fishnets. That sort of thing, into my high school years. I joined cadets, and my hair was pulled back in a bun all the time, but from the front we all pretty much looked the same, and a "developed" relatively slower compared to my peers so amidst all the layers of my uniform, I looked rather flat-chested. So I could pass as a guy. I guess there was JUST enough femininity to my face or voice to pass as a woman to be called Ma'am instead of Sir when I became drill commander.... I am not sure.... But in university I chopped off my hair, once to an A-cut, then grew it out, then again to a pixie cut to what it is now. Both times I haven't been mistaken for a guy, because there is enough femininity in the style to pass as a woman. But I HAVE been mistaken for a Lesbian MANY, MANY times, and hit on by many lesbians. So perhaps by short hair is misleading. I dress in tank tops or T-shirts and jeans or cargos, so that doesn't help for the same reason I cut my hair short: PRACTICALITY. What is comfortable and easy to maintain. So I feel bad that I send the wrong message to women of the opposite sexual orientation as me, because I know they are a minority and having lesbian friends myself, I know it is hard for them to find love. So when they see me, and then get turned down with, "Sorry, I am heterosexual, I am in a 7-year relationship with a man. I am not a lesbian." it sucks for them, and I feel I have wronged them in some way.



could you summarise this into a tl;dr because im sorry but I feel like I'm being faced with the Red Sea and it needs to be parted


----------



## Raffy (May 17, 2015)

I think most people on here thinks im a girl... I've been called she a few times
but it even says in my signature that im a boy


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2015)

starlark said:


> could you summarise this into a tl;dr because im sorry but I feel like I'm being faced with the Red Sea and it needs to be parted



tl;dr Short haired straight girl in the miliary-ist scene, lesbians love her but she is straight.

The post isn't even that long.   Show some respect and just read it.


----------



## KiloPatches (May 17, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> tl;dr Short haired straight girl in the miliary-ist scene, lesbians love her but she is straight.
> 
> The post isn't even that long.   Show some respect and just read it.



Wow.... thank you for coming to my aid there..... And for giving a Coles Notes version of my post! *request accepted*  You did a better job than I probably could have.... Grad school has made is difficult to be concise sometimes! XD 
Thanks again <3


----------



## Cam1 (May 17, 2015)

Does how-old.net count?


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

People always initially have that reaction with me. But I've been told I have a rather androgynous face, so I can see where they're coming from. I also don't really mind it, haha


----------



## Astro Cake (May 17, 2015)

On the internet, yeah. Never in real life.


----------



## Tao (May 17, 2015)

I've never had it happen in person.


It's happened quite a bit on the internet, though I'm not too bothered about it. Sometimes I go along with it 'just because'.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2015)

Happens irl all the time

It doesn't bother me, it only bothers me when they correct themselves like "o sorry" coz then it's like there's something being worth with being a girl??? Idk hot to explain but like idc if u called me a girl there's nothing wrong with it chill


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 17, 2015)

In real life, no, I don't think so. On Xbox live? All the damn time, everyone thought I was a little prepubescent boy. My username was iLUFF, like that's totally masculine.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2015)

On the internet, this always happens to me, even before I joined TBT.

On some forum sites, some people think I'm a girl, and it's because of my female avatars. I always play as a female character in games, even if I'm a guy.

People still think I'm a girl, even when some (or most) members on TBT believe that I'm a male.


----------



## samsquared (May 17, 2015)

No. Boys always tell me I have the "mind of a guy" but my outward features have always been very feminine and I've always been pretty androgynous (gender-ambiguous?) on forums like this. 
I always say I'm a girl if the topic comes up, too. <:


----------



## Benevoir (May 18, 2015)

Quite often online, never happened IRL. I don't really mind though.


----------



## Vizionari (May 18, 2015)

Only once in real life, I was at the midway and some girl behind me said "Excuse me, si-" and right at that moment when she said "sir," I turned around and she was shocked to see I was a girl and was like "Oh, awkward..." I guess it was because I was wearing a weird sweater and baggy jeans that made her think that xD I just went somewhere else after that moment.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 18, 2015)

Never really have been mistaken as a girl.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

I forgot to mention when I was Kid I was mistaken for a boy alot, just because I had short hair and always dressed like a boy cause once again I thought Girly stuff was lame,now however if someone mistook me for a guy their eye site is either very bad or they are just stupid cause my body is really curvy.​


----------



## lazuli (May 18, 2015)

so many times, especially at school. i dont mind at all really, lmao.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 18, 2015)

I have heard people call me ma'am and miss. But I have no idea how they are making those mistakes because I don't look like a girl at all.


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 18, 2015)

This happened to me so many times when I was little. I had really long hair, so that's understandable, but seriously. It happened with basically any new person I met.


----------



## Kuroh (May 18, 2015)

Just when I answer the phone. No one even recognizes my voice/gender on the phone- even my best friend, which I've known for almost ten years, can't tell that it's me LOL but I guess that's what happens when your voice is practically genderfluid


----------



## Aryxia (May 18, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Heartcore (May 18, 2015)

I have an effeminate voice, so when I go through the drive thru, I often get mistaken for a woman. 

Once, a girl called me "m'am" and I can usually make my voice a little lower and they get that I'm a man and don't call me "m'am" again (not that I really care tbh, but it would be awkward for me when I pull up and I'm a guy and I didn't say anything about her calling me m'am) but this girl did not get it. So I made my voice progressively lower and lower and she still called me m'am. SO I finally had to do my super butch voice and she finally ****ing got it and was like, "OH...sir" LOL.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 18, 2015)

No, I think it's physically impossible for me to get mistaken for a boy. Just saying. XD


----------



## Ashtot (May 19, 2015)

yeah that happens to me all the time cuz im a cross dresser

the worst part about being a cross dresser though is having to use oranges for boobs cuz they arent very big


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

Grapefruits would work better.


----------



## Yui Z (May 19, 2015)

Noooope, not yet.


----------



## Capeet (May 19, 2015)

Yeah, when my hairstyle was different. I actually liked it that people couldn't always tell my sex. I don't know how often that happened though because we only use the unisex gender pronoun here so misgendering isn't always that obivous. Now my hairstyle gives me away but if it weren't for that, I think I'd still get misgendered since I otherwise look quite androgynous. (that's what I'd like to think at least)


----------



## Luxanna (May 19, 2015)

On the internet yes, the saying" everyone is a guy on the internet until proven female" xD
But these are people i've never met before, never saw my picture/ heard my voice because despite being a female my nickname is Jeff. An old friend used to call me Jeff and my entire guild did, plus other friends and well I prefer to be call Jeff, the only person who calls me by my real name  is my 2 best friends and my boyfriend, and most of the time he calls me Jeff also. In real life I could never be mistaken for a male, My voice is girly, my hair is long and my chest size is generously blessed.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2015)

I cant say that i have, in real life. I know theres a feature on the 3ds on the camera where it detects male and female faces and it detected mine as male for just a few photos lol. Not that i mind.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes. MANY TIMES ON THE PHONE. I always sound like a 4 year old.... EVEN MY FRIENDS SOMETIMES THINK IM A GIRL WHEN I DONT HAVE A SISTER  I definitely look like a boy but dont really act too much like one xD but yes SO SO MANY TIMES online or even on the phone people think I am a girl. Never in person though, MY NAME IS *MR_KEROPPI *LIKE IT SAYS MR. HOW CAN YOU THINK I AM GIRL???? But I guess its much more respectful to say something non bianary rather than assume!!!


----------



## Merielle (Jun 6, 2022)

Online, several times—although in a lot of other places I use more neutral/masculine usernames too.  In real life, sadly never, at least I don't think.  I don't actually mind being perceived as a woman in and of itself (for the most part), I just wish it wasn't _always_ the case.  I've tried, but I'm not very androgynous in appearance.  Alas.


----------



## Neb (Jun 6, 2022)

Both online and in real life people assume I’m a cis man. I tried wearing a dress in public once during a pride parade. People either treated me the same or treated me worse. I have a more feminine voice that I’ve been practicing for 12 years (and it sounds pretty good), but I’m too embarrassed to use it. Instead I just stick to my default deep voice and androgynous clothing choices. Maybe I should consider a gender fluid pin…


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 7, 2022)

All. The. Damn. Time. And I don’t care one bit. It actually upsets me more to be mistaken as a minor. If someone mistakes me for a male, I truly don’t mind. I usually just smile, if I’m being honest. Yes, I’m a female.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 7, 2022)

Not on here, but on another forum people used to mistake me for a male (which I am a female), I think it was because of a username I had where people thought my name was Shawn, when it is actually Shawna.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm going to assume you mean mistaken for the opposite biological sex and not misgendered
In real life? I don't recall
Online? Yes all the time but I identify as non-binary and agender and I present as androgynous or masculine depending on how I feel, although I pass as androgynous so much better and I like screwing with people that they can't make up their mind if they think I'm male or female so I just let them sit there with the question in their mind, extremely confused


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 7, 2022)

Not on the internet, but in RL. When I was a kid, one time the principal asked me not to wear a hat in the building. I wore a hat because I was about to go outside and it was winter. She asked me whether I was a boy or girl (why!?), and she kind of looked disgusted. I was very hurt, because I thought I obviously looked like a girl (because I did). I guess she wanted to hurt me because she didn’t like children. So disrespectful.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 7, 2022)

On the internet I have been mistaken as a male quite a few times. Not sure if there are habits I have that make people think that or if it is just the default mindset people go to when they don't see a million things that are pink and cute on whatever profile I have.
In person I haven't been mistaken for being male, but I have been assumed to be lesbian many times for whatever reason.
There has only been a couple of times I was asked what my preferred pronouns are, but I think they were just trying to be friendly and did that to everyone they came across. They cared about theirs so it could have been a way to communicate that to others without appearing over bearing or demanding.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 7, 2022)

never in real life. i’m female but i wouldn’t be surprised if people have mistaken me for a male on the internet because you can’t really tell based on my username.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 7, 2022)

In real life often, a few times on the phone, maybe a few times on the internet as well depending on the nickname and avatar.
I usually don't say anything about it, I let people call me however they want, it doesn't matter, unless they are hitting on me or I'm in situation where it could matter.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 7, 2022)

In real life no, but online oh yeah very often. I'm a female but many people think I'm a guy because of my profile looks and usernames. And especially because most often I play as boy avatars in games. Doesn't bother me too much, I usually re-correct them. Kinda funny when they say "oh I'm sorry" in ways when they think its a big problem when its really not. We make mistakes.


----------



## Envy (Jun 7, 2022)

I have a weird frame that's masculine (drives me up a wall myself), but I am otherwise so feminine (and present myself such - long hair, very feminine clothes) that it doesn't tend to happen. At least not to my face.

Online, I have been assumed to be a guy a few times. However, I don't know if that is a real assumption or is a "male is the default" kinda BS assumption. I can be kinda abrasive sometimes, I'll admit. I've even been told that. >.<


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 7, 2022)

To the best of my knowledge, I haven't. I'm a female and in real life I look very much like a female even though I often wear gender-neutral or male clothing. I also have a feminine voice. On the internet, my usernames and avatars usually indicate to people that I'm a female.

I am a cis female, but I wouldn't care if someone mistook me for a different gender. I would just get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Franny (Jun 8, 2022)

i used to have super duper short hair when i was 12 and i was really really skinny, and i got confused for a boy a couple times. i lived in a small town and nobody knew me so i'd always be "that short boy"

then i developed and it never happened again. my hair is pretty short now but its extremely evident that i'm female presenting.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 8, 2022)

i've never been mistaken for the opposite sex, no. i wouldn't say my features are super feminine as most of my features are from my dad, but i like to think it's easy to see i'm female presenting, especially from my name & the way i dress.


----------



## slzzpz (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah ever since I grew out my hair. Got mistaken at a store with my fiance. Door greeter gave us a "have a good day ladies". 

I did have a mask on so I don't blame the person lol


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jun 9, 2022)

I've never been mistaken for the opposite sex once but wish i was more. Being assigned a girl when I was born and being called nothing but one has only been more irritating since I found I am possibly non binary. However, being called by male pronouns and compliments sounds way better then female ones for me.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 13, 2022)

In real life, no, never. I'm pretty obviously a guy, so I've never had somebody mistake me for being female at any point in my life. It definitely wouldn't happen these days, given my facial hair, lol.

Online, it's very rarely happened. While it's not something that bothers me unless there's clear malicious intent (which has never happened, fortunately), I'll still correct a person if they use the wrong pronouns for me multiple times.


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 13, 2022)

Besides my character back in middle school online (MySpace etc), can't think of anything lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 13, 2022)

In real life, no. Online though, I have been, but mainly because of my real name. I've been called "Sir ______" a few times, which definitely made me feel weird, but I definitely don't it against them as I understand it's hard to tell one's identity and preferred pronouns online when unspecified.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2022)

Been called a guy a few times irl, online, Idk. No one online has reffered to me other than my usernames. I do wonder, (not this site cause my username here is a lil fem and my name is neutral) how others preceive me with my usernames.

It mostly happened back when I worked at my old job. I had really short hair, part of it was shaved, clothes weren't form fitting and baggy and all my hair was pulled up in a hair net. I guess my face kinda looks guy-ish? Like I don't have a real fem face features, but my voice is higher than I think it is, to me it doesn't sound fem but I think to others it does.


----------



## RemMomori (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm not sure if this counts but irl I had a guy friend of mine in high school say that I 'acted like a dude' (I am a girl btw). To this day I still have no idea what this means.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 16, 2022)

Many times before. Made me feel bad about myself.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 16, 2022)

a bit lmao. my irl name is a pretty common boys name so sometimes people get confused when reading my name. without my hair extensions, people think i'm a boy too for some reason. it doesn't really bother me though.


----------



## ellarella (Jun 17, 2022)

twice. once in a queue in a supermarket from behind, while wearing a big, red, comfy, woolly cardigan. the second time was while i was out running. a car came up beside me with their window down with two men inside, who were surprised to see i wasn't a woman and quickly speeded away. a pretty gross encounter, mostly because i can imagine how gross it would have been if i actually was a woman


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 18, 2022)

Once! A super long time ago. They saw me from far away though, so I imagine not much reasoning was behind it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2022)

I don’t think so. Which is kinda surprising as I’m not exactly very feminine; I don’t look it, I’m a tomboy, and my voice is quite deep lol


----------

